# Disque dur formaté en utilisant bootcamp



## BaptisteG (29 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je poste car je suis vraiment désespéré. En essayant de créer une partition avec Bootcamp pour installe Windows 10, j'ai semble-t-il effacé l'intégralité de mon disque dur. J'essaie de m'expliquer : j'ai un disque dur d'1TO avec deux partitions, une pour time machine et une pour tous mes fichiers (toutes mes photos, mes documents, bref, toute ma vie informatisée). J'ai voulu créer une troisieme partition sur le disque pour installer bootcamp, mais en lançant l'utilitaire bootcamp et en suivant les tutos dispos sur le net, le résultat n'a pas été le même : le disque dur a été "éffacé", les trois partitions également, n'en reste plus qu'une nommée "WININSTALL" et le disque affiche ... 1 TO d'espace libre, alors qu'il était a moitié plein. 

J'ai stoppé la manip a peine quelques secondes après qu'elle se soit lancée (et cliquant sur la croix rouge au dessus)... Mais plus aucune trace de mes trois partitions,ni de mes fichiers si précieux donc. Il y avait plusieurs centaines de giga de données, j'ai donc espoir qu'elles soient encore là. Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution pour me sauver sur ce coup la (ma connerie, je sais...) ?


----------



## Sly54 (29 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,



BaptisteG a dit:


> j'ai un disque dur d'1TO avec deux partitions, une pour time machine et une pour tous mes fichiers (toutes mes photos, mes documents, bref, toute ma vie informatisée). J'ai voulu créer une troisieme partition sur le disque pour installer bootcamp,


Je ne peux pas t'aider et j'espère sincèrement que tu pourras retrouver tes données.

Mais garde en tête qu'une sauvegarde c'est sacré : sur le disque de sauvegardes, on ne copie que les sauvegardes. On ne partitionne pas le disque en 2 (ou plus) pour y avoir par ex. sa sauvegarde TM et d'autres données. On ne le fait jamais.
On multiplie les disques. C'est un peu plus coûteux (quoique, le prix des disques durs est quand tombé très bas) mais infiniment plus sûr !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (29 Mars 2020)

Bonjour, 
Peux tu démarrer en gardant les touches CMD + R enfoncées de la pression sur le bouton marche à l’apparition du logo Apple.
Une fois dans la session de secours, passes par le terminal que tu atteins via la barre de taches du haut de page 
Utilitaires > Terminal

```
diskutil list
```

Pour poster le retour de commande, tu copies le résultat complet.
Puis, dans le message de réponse du forum, tu cliques, dans le bandeau du haut, sur le bouton représentant trois points et une flèche orientée vers le bas (à droite des smileys);
Enfin tu choisis > Bloc de Code < dans le menu déroulant (et non seulement Bloc);
Et tu colles le(s) résultat(s) dans le pavé du bloc...> Continuer.


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2020)

BaptisteG a dit:


> J'essaie de m'expliquer : j'ai un disque dur d'1TO avec deux partitions, une pour time machine et une pour tous mes fichiers (toutes mes photos, mes documents, bref, toute ma vie informatisée). J'ai voulu créer une troisieme partition sur le disque pour installer bootcamp, mais en lançant l'utilitaire bootcamp et en suivant les tutos dispos sur le net, le résultat n'a pas été le même : le disque dur a été "éffacé", les trois partitions également, n'en reste plus qu'une nommée "WININSTALL" et le disque affiche ... 1 TO d'espace libre, alors qu'il était a moitié plein.


Pour que ce soit clair, car ça ne l'est pas pour moi. Combien as-tu de disques durs ? Moi je comprends que tu as 1 disque dur de 1 To dans lequel tu as 2 partitions, 1 partition pour Time Machine, 1 partition pour tes données. C'est bien, mais où est stockée ta version de macOS en cours ? Dans un autre disque dur ?

Dans l'hypothèse d'un seul disque dur, tu aurais donc tenté de créer une 4ème partition pour Windows !


----------



## Nikware (29 Mars 2020)

_"j'ai un disque dur d'1TO avec deux partitions, une pour time machine ..."_

Donc externe, pour moi.


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2020)

Nikware a dit:


> Donc externe, pour moi.


Relis bien ceci...


BaptisteG a dit:


> le disque dur a été "éffacé", les trois partitions également, n'en reste plus qu'une nommée "WININSTALL" et le disque affiche ... 1 TO d'espace libre, alors qu'il était a moitié plein.


...pour moi, un seul disque d'ou la catastrophe !


----------



## BaptisteG (29 Mars 2020)

Bonjour !

Merci de vos réponses. Pour répondre plus précisément, il s'agit d'un disque dur externe, sur lequel j'ai deux partitions, une pour stocker des fichiers, et une pour time machine (qui ne me sert jamais, c'est juste pour avoir un back up au cas ou plantage du mac ou si je dois changer l'ordi...). J'ai voulu créer une troisieme partition sur ce disque (ce qui a marché), mais bootcamp ne semble pas avoir reconnu les partitions du disque et l'a considéré comme un seul disque.

J'ai lancé une analyse avec Disk Drill, qui a bien retrouvé mes partitions et mes fichiers (en tout cas l'immense majorité). Ils sont donc toujours "là", mais est-ce que je peux annuler le début de formatage et de préparation du disque, en gros revenir en arrière sans avoir a payer les 100 euros ? Si ce n'est pas possible je me resoudrais a la faire, ces données sont importantes sur le plan perso...

J'ai entré la commande diskutil list via terminal, voila ce que ça donne... pas réussi a ouvrir la session de secours par contre. Je copie colle le code ci-dessous.

Merci pour votre aide !


```
Last login: Sun Mar 29 14:43:05 on console
macbook-pro-de-baptiste:~ baptisteg$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 994C291B-C69B-44DC-A0DC-51AB49B5DF7A
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              1.0 TB     dis2s1

macbook-pro-de-baptiste:~ baptisteg$
```


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2020)

BaptisteG a dit:


> Pour répondre plus précisément, il s'agit d'un disque dur externe, sur lequel j'ai deux partitions, une pour stocker des fichiers, et une pour time machine (qui ne me sert jamais, c'est juste pour avoir un back up au cas ou plantage du mac ou si je dois changer l'ordi...). J'ai voulu créer une troisieme partition sur ce disque (ce qui a marché), mais bootcamp ne semble pas avoir reconnu les partitions du disque et l'a considéré comme un seul disque.


C'est maintenant plus clair, mais malheureusement tu n'as pas suivi le protocole d'Apple avec Assistant Boot Camp qui impose de faire une installation de Windows uniquement que dans le disque dur interne qui ne doit pas être partitionné en ne supportant pas non plus la présence de tout autre disque dur. Donc, depuis le début tu as tout faux.

De même qu'il vaut mieux utiliser un disque dur pour ses clones ou via Time Machine et un disque dur pour ses données personnelles. Dans ton cas de figure, il va falloir faire appel à *macomaniac* pour qu'il tente de voir l'étendue des dégâts.

Sinon, une fois les réparations faites, vu la petitesse de ton disque dur interne de 256 Go, je te conseille cette alternative... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...dans un disque dur dédié. Eh oui, là encore, comme on dit, mieux vaut ne pas mélanger les serviettes avec les torchons le blanc et les couleurs. A toi de voir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (29 Mars 2020)

+1
Tu peux passer la commande 

```
df -H
```
Pour connaitre l’éventuelle occupation du disk2s1.
Si tout a été effacé il restera outre Macomaniac, un logiciel de récupération


----------

